
Cyclone-4M Program: Canso Spaceport Focus Report (March 2019) [pdf] - app4soft
https://novascotia.ca/nse/ea/canso-spaceport-facility/Focus_Report_March_2019.pdf
======
app4soft
Here is good article with review on this report published by _SpaceQ_.[0]

Also there is official animation in English[1] and Ukrainian[2] published in
2018.

[0] [http://www.spaceq.ca/spaceport-startup-maritime-launch-
servi...](http://www.spaceq.ca/spaceport-startup-maritime-launch-services-
environmental-focus-report-now-available/)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBzmrfpqlI0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBzmrfpqlI0)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nET7g1gSJi4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nET7g1gSJi4)

